# Could some one ruined a $2500 car?



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Could some one have ruined a $2500 car?*

Could this guy have just ruined a $2500 original Aurora??? Check out this Ebay auction... I was afraid to ask the guy any questions for fear he would jump off a high building... EBAY ITEM # IS:5912317940


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ouch. i wonder. didn't fastbacks all have stripes?

--rick


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

i dont believe this guy messed up a rare car the top should have been painted black on the inside plus rubbing alcohol is very weak at cleaning paint the orig blk paint is stronger than that was probly painted with a blk marker have seen mustangs with and without strips but most had them


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Clickable Link*

http://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5912317940


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

luke the duke said:


> i dont believe this guy messed up a rare car the top should have been painted black on the inside plus rubbing alcohol is very weak at cleaning paint the orig blk paint is stronger than that was probly painted with a blk marker have seen mustangs with and without strips but most had them


 hey, yeah. I didn't think about that. they painted those roofs on the inside. whew.

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Now THAT would have been funny...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Along these same lines... I saw this on another board. Check out this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5911867607

Now check out the seller's previous bid history. he recently bought a Model Motoring black Mustang fastback. This is a currently available 25.00 car. Suddenly it's for sale in an Aurora box. Auction never mentions that the car is "original". Sneaky, huh?

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Suspicious Car*

He does have the title of his auction saying 'Aurora Black Mustang', so whoever wins that auction should check the underside of the body. MM cars are stamped 'Model Motoring' inside so a thorough check should prove it's authenticity.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My Question to seller:

"Is the slot car an original Aurora or is it just the box that is Aurora? I am asking because the front grillwork doesn't quite look like an Aurora. If it is an Aurora cand you please email me some clearer pictures?"

Answer:

"i was told it is a model motoring"


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

But it says that it "has papers."

Yeah, AKC papers, just like the dog who's selling it........


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

when the buyer finds it a mm not orig aurora contact ebay then the post office and fill out mail fraud papers scumbags like this need to be stopped


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What makes it even worse is that he has a reserve over $380.00.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

on the other board where this is being discussed (HO World) someone pointed out a dead giveaway... on an Aurora car, there are no stripes on the little section of roof below the rear window. this car has stripes there, which makes it a MM...

hey wow he's right. I have a tan Aurora fastback. I just looked at it and the stripes stop at the top of the rear window, and start again below the roof piece on the trunk lid. in the auction, look at the second picture down in the left column...

ouch

--rick


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

if you look close at the car even with the blurry pics you can see its black on the bottom of the trunk fac painted cars i have seen are not painted on the inside.the chassis is real nice looking for being thirty years old also.the seller uses the orig aurora stock number to id the car


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> My Question to seller:
> 
> "Is the slot car an original Aurora or is it just the box that is Aurora? I am asking because the front grillwork doesn't quite look like an Aurora. If it is an Aurora cand you please email me some clearer pictures?"
> 
> ...


asked him if it was an orig. painted blk aurora his answer does not know was told by some it was real some its a mm only going by the box


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Question:

"Is that the same one you won for $25.00 recently?"

Answer:

"no mike i have that one to, i got this car up state new your at a farm i paid 
5.00 for it"

Question:

"Is it an Aurora or a Model Motoring?"

Answer:

"model motoring in a aurora box?"

It seems he is saying it is an Aurora, assuming he is being sarcastic in his last response. I still feel like I am getting evasive answers. If I buy this car and it is a Model Motoring in an Aurora box, I still have no response from him telling me it is an Aurora.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

what's really funny is he actually had $380.00 bid on it and didn't take it. I have to believe that this dope either got duped himself and is trying to pass it on ( why else have a high reserve on a $20.00 car) or is a really stupid thief !


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

mybe we scared him with all the specific inquirys about the car


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I don't know how someone could be as dumb as that to try to sell a $20 car as a $2500 car. I know some people try, but I know people are dumb enough to ruin a $2500 car. I hacked up a few in my time...


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

who here hasnot hacked up a car or two dozen that are rare today i know my list is long,the heavely wheel welled corvetes mustangs, chargers,burning cobras,bat mobiles,green hornets.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't do much hacking for mods, but I did smash, burn and blow up many. Including slots, Hot Wheels, GI Joe. When I see how much some of these things go for now (and my father tried to tell me while I still had the stuff) I think of how many more slot cars I could buy if I had it to sell. Who ever figured we would have a place like ebay. Back then it was very hard to find someone who wanted stuff bad enough to pay the kind of prices people will pay now.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

But then again if we all didn't , Hack, Burn, paint and cut up the cars back then there would be plenty of "Rare " originals around making them not so rare. Like today's cars, will never be worth what old ones are because there are to many people buying them and not even opening the packages.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

not open my toys not play with them.thats crazy talk every car i own has been driven by me my nieces and who ever else wants to drive them.i dont get upset when they go skidding across the concrete on the roof thats part of the fun how far from the track can it fly


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's what I tell my father now. I say it was fun! And it was.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

luke the duke said:


> not open my toys not play with them.thats crazy talk every car i own has been driven by me my nieces and who ever else wants to drive them.i dont get upset when they go skidding across the concrete on the roof thats part of the fun how far from the track can it fly


 now there ya go. I run 'em ALL too... most are JLs or Aurora beaters, but I also run my nice gray Corvette and my white Mach 1 and my Torino and anything else I feel like running. However, I don't smash 'em through the Matchbox car police roadblock anymore. (I destroyed the whole front end of my Lited Rigs GMC Cabover like that. Still have most of the pieces.  What was that movie... Convoy?)

--rick


----------

